# Network Controller Drivers Not Found



## Names (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay so here is the story.

I came down to my cousins to stay. When i got here i found out that her kids had crashed her desktop and her laptop, so i have started with the desktop to get it working. I am cerantly on her daughters laptop, that is connected to the Cable internet. I had 2 put my windows XP Pro onto the computer becouse all that her dell came with was the drivers and utilitys stuff no refresher disk. It is a Dell Demension 2400, I have the drivers for the ethernet adaptors, and it still has the yellow bang Question mark next to the network Controller. When I plug in the ethernet cord that she has it show s that she has internet. But it will not browse the internet via IE, what can I do to get this to work? I have a flash drve that I can use to transfer the drivers with, I can also take snapshots to show the device mandager. Please help me.

Names


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Names said:


> Okay so here is the story.
> 
> I came down to my cousins to stay. When i got here i found out that her kids had crashed her desktop and her laptop, so i have started with the desktop to get it working. I am cerantly on her daughters laptop, that is connected to the Cable internet. I had 2 put my windows XP Pro onto the computer becouse all that her dell came with was the drivers and utilitys stuff no refresher disk. It is a Dell Demension 2400, I have the drivers for the ethernet adaptors, and it still has the yellow bang Question mark next to the network Controller. When I plug in the ethernet cord that she has it show s that she has internet. But it will not browse the internet via IE, what can I do to get this to work? I have a flash drve that I can use to transfer the drivers with, I can also take snapshots to show the device mandager. Please help me.
> 
> Names


You are going to have to work with me on this one. This unit is LONG out of production, and Dell has limited support for this device.

According to the best information I have the Network card is integrated on the motherboard, and that it is a part of the MAIN Chipset (Intel 845GV). Dell is well known for making custom versions of Intel motherboards and using a BIOS that makes it all but impossible to use anything else but their version of Windows on it. Voice of experience speaking there!

All the above said lets try the INF Utility from Dell first. It may make the Network card become recognized, I hope? If not there are other things we can try.

Link to Dell's version of your chipset driver INF file:

ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R47822.EXE - - File size = 2,731 KB

This program, when executed will make a directory on your HDD called C:\Dell in that directory you'll find a sub directory called R47822. Navigate to it and run the SETUP.EXE file there. Cross fingers and reboot. Let me know what happens or doesn't

HTH

Bill


----------

